# What Fursona?



## Tao (Jan 25, 2010)

I know I'm a furry, duh, but I don't know what my fursona is/should be. I'm really critical about what I look like cause I'm somewhat afraid of people judging my appearance and I feel the same way about my fursona. Do you guys have any advice as far as coming up with one?


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 25, 2010)

A peacock. They're always concerned about their appearance, cleaning and preening themselves whenever they get the chance.

Btw, I'm not being an ass, I'm totally serious. A peacock 'sona would be freacking sweet.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'm really critical about what I look like cause I'm somewhat afraid of people judging my appearance and I feel the same way about my fursona.




Being a dragon won't make you strong, being a cat won't make you sexy and being a fox won't make you cool, fear is what's standing between you and the right fursona.

Dive in and play with ideas, mistakes are fun and a great way to meet people while you discuss and work out what's best for you.

Ask yourself what you are afraid of then once you've defined your fear walk past it and act like it's not there. Most likely the barrier was illusory and if you can walk past your fear once then you won't be afraid any more.

In a less zen wording, worrying about your appearance is destructive, playing with how to be cool is constructive. No matter who or what you are there will be people who don't like you so never try to please everyone, the trick to finding the right friends is to please your self and you'll end up talking to someone who thinks you're cool 8)


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 26, 2010)

Crafty Caracal said:


> Being a dragon won't make you strong, being a cat won't make you sexy and being a fox won't make you cool, fear is what's standing between you and the right fursona.
> 
> Dive in and play with ideas, mistakes are fun and a great way to meet people while you discuss and work out what's best for you.
> 
> ...



This. Fuck the peacock.


----------



## outward (Jan 26, 2010)

Whatever you like. For me, I used my favorite animal. For many, I think they use what animal naturally pulls them in.

To be honest, I HAVE a fursona, but I don't really use it; other than saying, "Hey, got one. Here it is." Some of us could care less about drawing or having our fursona drawn.


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

